# Problemas variados y preguntas variadas

## HitMaker

Otra vez necesito ayuda  :Embarassed:  , aqui os dejo un poco del log:

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../.. -I../../include -DORBIT_BACKENDS_DIR="\"/usr/lib64/orbit-2.0/idl-backends\"" -DVERSION=\"2.14.12\" -DORBIT2_INTERNAL_API -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations  -I/usr/include/libIDL-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Werror-implicit-function-declaration  -MT orbit-idl-c-headers.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/orbit-idl-c-headers.Tpo -c -o orbit-idl-c-headers.o orbit-idl-c-headers.c
> 
> orbit-idl-c-headers.c: In function 'ch_output_var':
> 
> orbit-idl-c-headers.c:223: warning: format '%lld' expects type 'long long int', but argument 3 has type 'IDL_longlong_t'
> ...

 

Mi make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

Decir que es una instalación limpia después de que el otro dia configurase mal el make.conf en lo referente a CXXFLAGS  :Wink: 

Tan solo he instalado el sistema base, después he metido el Xorg habiendo habilitado los drivers de nvidia beta en package.keywords y package.unmask y luego hice el emerge gnome pero me falla cuando compila el paquete orbit que pongo arriba.

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

SaludosLast edited by HitMaker on Sun May 18, 2008 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Para tu caso he visto este esto en bugzila parece un problema con la fecha, le pasan una fecha posterior (me parece poco ortodoxo) y recompila bien, al final también indican probar esto:

```
emerge -1 glib popt && emerge -1 libIDL orbit
```

A mi me pasa un problema con el mismo paquete lo pasé en este topic, se queda compilando eternamente, pero aún no he encontrado la solución, hay un bug publicado sin solución aparente.

----------

## HitMaker

Curioso, he comido fuera, tenia el PC con ubuntu, he reiniciado a ver si arreglaba el tema de gentoo con tus enlaces, y ale, sin más he probado lo primero con "emerge orbit" sin haber tocado absolutamente nada, y vualá, compiló y se instaló sin problemas   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ahora he vuelto a emerger gnome a ver si termina de instalarse sin más problemas, por lo que veo a veces hay que reiniciar para que alguna cosa funcione   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stolz

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Curioso, he comido fuera, tenia el PC con ubuntu, he reiniciado a ver si arreglaba el tema de gentoo con tus enlaces, y ale, sin más he probado lo primero con "emerge orbit" sin haber tocado absolutamente nada, y vualá, compiló y se instaló sin problemas  
> 
> Ahora he vuelto a emerger gnome a ver si termina de instalarse sin más problemas, por lo que veo a veces hay que reiniciar para que alguna cosa funcione  

 

Ojo que ese  "emerge orbit" te habrá metido a orbit en el fichero world y es algo que probablemente no quieras. Coghan te recomendaba usar el parámetro -1 por algo. Mantener el fichero world limpio desde el principio es algo que hará que tu las actualizaciones con "emerge -u world" sean más ligeras. Lo recomendable es que el fichero world contenag solo los programas que realmente necesiats en tu sistema, no sus dependencias.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## HitMaker

Y se puede sacar del fichero?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, se puede. Simplemente edita world:

```
nano /var/lib/portage/world
```

No pasa nada siempre y cuando orbit sea una dependencia de otro programa.

Salud!

----------

## HitMaker

Vale gracias, hecho  :Wink: 

Una pregunta, que me pasa algo muy raro con el vlc, si abro mediante la consola los archivos de video/audio, van sin problemas, capitulos de series básicamente en .avi. Tan solo me dice que:

"libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD"

Pero si lo abro con el "ratón", es decir haciendo dobleclick pues no se abren y me salta este error: 

"Unable to open 'file:///home/hitmaker/Desktop/SERIES/House%203%C2%AA%20Temporada/HouseS04E15.avi'"

Cuando en teoria la ruta es "home/hitmaker/Desktop/SERIES/House 3ª Temporada/HouseS04E15.avi' sin caracteres raros que pone ahi...

Puede ser algun problema de codificación de caracteres?

----------

## HitMaker

Una pregunta más:

Cuando intenta compilar wine al "emergerlo" pues me sale un error de que el compilador C no puede crear ejecutables... he probado a actualizar el gcc a la última versión pero me sigue dando el mismo error:

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> 
> See `config.log' for more details.
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> ...

 

En el config.log viene lo mismo...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo ese mensaje de error no sirve de nada, la línea importatnte está justo arriba de donde cortaste y pegaste, podrías pegar el error completo?

También pegá la salida de gcc-config -l y tu make.conf, por favor. Quiero ver que dicen tus CFLAGS.

Si el compilador te da ese mensaje de error, te va a fallar con cualquier paquete que trates de instalar, no solo con wine.

Salud!

**EDITO** Respecto al mensaje anterior, ni idea, una sola vez y hace años intenté usar vlc para algo pero no duró mas de 5 minutos en mi pc. Deberías probar mplayer.

----------

## HitMaker

Pues con mplayer me ocurre lo mismo, por consola va perfect pero si lo intento abrir con el raton me da error muy raro, creo que tiene que ver con los caracteres o algo de la ruta, fijo... naa, lo lanzo por consola y listos.

A ver los log:

Compilación de wine:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking wine-1.0-rc1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0_rc1/work
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Applying wine-gentoo-no-ssp.patch ...
> ...

 

Salida gcc-config -l:

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

Y mi make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

----------

## Coghan

Es del todo imposible que wine pueda funcionar en un entorno no-multilib.

----------

## HitMaker

Joder pues entonces me va a tocar reinstalar, no esperaba que fuera tan cerrado (si ya se que es no-multilib) pero esperaba que dejase abierta alguna puerta para estas cosas...

Nada, mañana a faenar, putadon   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HitMaker

Una ultima pregunta, si opto por un "no" no-multilib, opto por un perfil desktop, me equivoco?

----------

## Coghan

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Una ultima pregunta, si opto por un "no" no-multilib, opto por un perfil desktop, me equivoco?

 

Realmente puedes elegir entre un perfil 2008.0 o un perfil 2008.0/desktop o 2008.0/server una de las diferencias las tienes en las USE que activa por defecto una y otra.

Hace poco han cambiado la forma de enlazar los perfiles, ahora puedes ver que contiene cada uno y comparar los make.defaults y package.use de cada uno desde estos directorios.

/usr/portage/profiles/releases/2008.0    para el perfil base 2008.0

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop    para el perfil base desktop

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/server      para el perfil base server

Según el último manual de instalación puedes enlazar de la siguiente manera:

```
# ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 48 Apr  8 18:51 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0
```

si te fijas en este directorio solo existe un fichero llamada 'parent' al igual que dentro de los subdirectorios subsiguientes, este te enlaza a las rutas que comento arriba, esto es nuevo antes estaba estructurado de otra manera.

EDITO: Una forma muy fácil de cambiar de perfil es con la herramienta 'eselect'

Para listar los perfiles disponibles

```
eselect profile list
```

Para seleccionar un perfil

```
eselect profile set {N}
```

Para seleccionar un perfil donde {N} es el valor numérico que está a la izquierda del perfil que te listó anteriormente.

----------

## HitMaker

Muchísimas gracias por la info, al final metí ayer la desktop, y va muy bien, tengo menos problemas con paquetes bloqueados y demás.

Una pregunta, el símbolo ª y º y el de ¿ no me salen en consola, se supone que es porque no uso UTF8?

He intentando configurar el sistema para que trabaje con UTF8, incluyendo la consola, siguiendo el HOW to de la wiki de gentoo,  pero soy incapaz de emerger "sys-apps/baselayout" me salen bloqueados:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)
> 
> [blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)
> 
> 

 

Y por más que en unmask meto mktemp y coreutils no consigo emerger, alguna idea?

----------

## AnFe

```
emerge -C mktemp
```

Ya viene dentro de coreutils, por eso lo bloquea.

Un saludo!

----------

## HitMaker

Pero entonces no es mejor emergerlo para actualizarlo a una versión más nuevo? o me lo cargo sin más ?   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Pero entonces no es mejor emergerlo para actualizarlo a una versión más nuevo? o me lo cargo sin más ?  

 

Te puedes cargar mktemp sin miedo ya que su funcionalidad viene dada ahora por coreutils. Hasta que no desintales mktemp no desaparecerán los bloqueos y no podrás instalar coreutils. Ya se ha explicado en varios hilos de a penas unos días de edad, hay que acostumbrase a buscar antes de preguntar  :Wink: 

Para el unicode (UTF8) siempre es mejor leer la documentación oficial que el wiki.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Esto del mktemp y coreutils empieza a parecerse a lo de libexpat...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nachopro

HitMaker, con respecto a nvidia... con mi instalación no-multilib amd64 (march=athlon64) tuve que instalar, con la ultiidad provista, los drivers officiales descargados nvidia.com.

Los drivers que me instalaba portage me hacían flor de lío y no conseguía tener video.

Lee el post Problemas con drivers Nvidia, No inicia la X

----------

## HitMaker

Ein? si yo no tengo problemas con drivers de nvidia, me funcionan a la primera con los últimos beta de portage, y tengo todo, he probado hasta compiz  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Stolz, gracias otra vez, prometo buscar más para temas como el de mktemp   :Embarassed: 

----------

## HitMaker

Buenas, le he metido tb Gentoo al portatil y necesitaba madwifi y pensé que con la versión de madwifi de portage me valdría, pero no está soportada mi tarjeta wireless con esa versión...

Hasta ahi bien, pero intento hacer un "emerge -c madwifi-ng" o incluso "emerge -c net-wireless/madwifi-ng" y me dice que no hay paquetes para borrar   :Embarassed: 

Es que necesito desinstalarlo porque el que me bajo de madwifi me detecta los modules ya instalados y aunque le doy a remove éstos no se borran   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDITADO: Solucionado... me equivocaba con el comando de emerge    :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  

---------------------

Y una duda con oracle-jdbc, me dice esto:

 *Quote:*   

>  *  1. Visit http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc_10201.html
> 
>  *     (you may need to create an account on Oracle's site)
> 
>  *  2. Download the appropriate files:
> ...

 

Cosa que ya hecho pero no logro "resumir" la instalación, he metido en distfiles los archivos renombrados como me dice y nada  :Sad:  , mismo mensaje

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Y una duda con oracle-jdbc, me dice esto:
> 
>  *Quote:*    *  1. Visit http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc_10201.html
> 
>  *     (you may need to create an account on Oracle's site)
> ...

 

Seguro?? No me ha pasado nunca... Si emerge te dice que pongas tal paquete en tal lado y lo hacés como dice, que yo sepa no falla.

Revisá la sintaxis, lo mas probable es que sea un error tipeando. Acabo de dar una miradita rápida y no veo otro mensaje en el foro preguntando lo mismo, ni algun bug abierto al respecto.

Salud!

----------

## HitMaker

Pues nada por más que reviso me sigo apareciendo el mismo mensaje, ahora, quizás haya que hacer algo más de bajarme los 2 archivos, renombrarlos y meterlos donde me dice, para "resumir" la instalación no basta con volver a emerge jdbc-oracle-bin?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para "resumir" (Continuar sería una traducción mas apropiada), valga la redundancia: emerge --resume

De todas formas, no va a encontrar el paquete en cuestión. Revisa ls /usr/portage/distfiles | grep jdbc buscando errores tipográficos...

**EDITO** Como me sobraban 5 minutos acabo de probar un emerge -av --oneshot =dev-java/jdbc-oracle-bin-10.2.0.3 y efectivamente tiene restricciones de descarga por lo cual no queda otra que ir a la página  y descargar a mano los archivos en cuestión pero no puedo crear una cuenta, no me deja, así que sin tener los dos archivos .jar para probar, no te voy a poder ayudar por ahora.

Salud!

----------

